# New website!!!!



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok here it is our new pride and joy! Well not quite that far yet but hopefully soon! Feedback welcome!


http://www.randhpaintingmn.com


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Very Clean, it was easy to navigate through it.
It puts out your message well:
You are an experienced Commercial and Industrial Painting Contractor,
with good history behind you.
I didn't look at anything SEO related, but as a visitor, I like it.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

About time!! LOL looks very nice,


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great form my phone. I really enjoyed the about us page. :yes:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice, one of the best I have seen. I agree with Ryan, the about page is excellent.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow guys I'm so stoked!! Glad u like it! We r putting a lot of faith in it for the coming season as we quit bidding NC several months ago! Gonna try hit a ton of trade expos this winter as well.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Down at the bottom where it lists your license #.... may want to remove that if it isn't used, because leaving it blank implies that there is licensing where you are and you are not licensed.

Other than that, good pics and flow my man.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Wow guys I'm so stoked!! Glad u like it! We r putting a lot of faith in it for the coming season as we quit bidding NC several months ago! Gonna try hit a ton of trade expos this winter as well.


Can I ask why you stopped? Last I heard you were making a killing on commercial.....truck stops or something....


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

richmondpainting said:


> Can I ask why you stopped? Last I heard you were making a killing on commercial.....truck stops or something....


We've done just fine in NC, keep the bills paid etc. The travel center was a standout, actually going there tmrw for punchlist.


We would be insane to ignore the signals we are getting though that direct-to-owner work is what is gonna launch us into the stratosphere; we are just a lot better at it. And more tools/capital/knowledge required, therefore less competition. Shoot, we gotta be smart enough to write our own specs?!?!

Overall though, the profits in NC pale in comparison to what we can do in the sales/negotiated repaint sector. And I mean really pale. Building a referral based business and NC are also mutually exclusive. GC's do not pass out ur card, they want to keep u hidden. Its just a natural progression, once ur body starts feeling achy (27 years old this week) u start thinking more in terms of profits than volume. We've known this for years, but now we're committed. Do or die brotha! You don't see Thomas Industrial doing much work for GC's.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Very nice. Crisp, clean, easy to navigate. Only had one hiccup on the blog, but when i went back it was fine. Used my phone as well.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Also, is your profit margin really that slim in new commercial? I'm trying my hardest to get in with some smaller commercial contractors. I just find that work so easy, and fun. Not much stress, and just plow away.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We do 60% Commercial work, almost none for General Contractors.
I think it's a good move.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll echo the comments about how good that looks. Very clean and a nice departure from so many of the cookie-cutter versions out there. 

If I had more than two thumbs, I'd give it more than two thumbs up!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Also, is your profit margin really that slim in new commercial? I'm trying my hardest to get in with some smaller commercial contractors. I just find that work so easy, and fun. Not much stress, and just plow away.


Well, yes. I ran through the numbers here before, got discredited more or less; an I'm ok with that.

Here's the deal. My brother and I are always on the job. We work hard, we are efficient, we don't have screwups, and our crews work hard as well. If that results in a hypothetical 5-8% profit margin, what is that margin going to be when I am NOT on the job? How big of a screwup can we afford to have before it'll sink us? My theory (and experience from trying) is that when we are not on the job, the black numbers become red in short order.

Now here's my other theory (stolen from some business books). At 10% profit, your barely treading water. That is just enough to stay afloat and account for some SMALL surprises along the way. At 20% profit, you have the aforementioned, PLUS some room to take some money home, buy a nicer vehicle, maybe upgrade your house, or just generally live a tad bit "cozier" than the avg. american. At 25+%, now this is where things start happening. You'll already be comfortable at home, and now you can start investing in your business in a big way. Such as, hiring A+ help and start getting rid of everyone that's a B- and lower. You can hire management to handle more workload. You can send your employees for safety and other industry (sspc) training. You can basically start doing a lot of things that will set your company apart from the competition. Basically, pursue a growth strategy.

The NC profits are consistently low enough that we have a hard time envisioning growth in that sector. NC has always been dominated by new companies, who don't know their numbers, and rarely (like .05%) survive ten years. I expect that trend to continue. While our new attack is by no means a guarantee, we feel its the best shot we have at building a significant, sustainable business. With emphasis on SIGNIFICANT.

It was easy and fun for us as well! Matter of fact it was so fun that we even PAYED some GC's to let us do the job for em! Wow what a thrill! Then over the years, we started learning how to comprehend the P&L's that the bookkeeper had been giving us all along. Hits you like a brick wall.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

^^^^^^I'm voting to make this one a sticky!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> Well, yes. I ran through the numbers here before, got discredited more or less; an I'm ok with that.
> 
> Here's the deal. My brother and I are always on the job. We work hard, we are efficient, we don't have screwups, and our crews work hard as well. If that results in a hypothetical 5-8% profit margin, what is that margin going to be when I am NOT on the job? How big of a screwup can we afford to have before it'll sink us? My theory (and experience from trying) is that when we are not on the job, the black numbers become red in short order.
> 
> ...


Wow, either the American market is way tougher than i thought our the companies I've been working for really know there numbers. A few of the companies I've worked for earn profits of a few million a year (union companies, don't know if that makes a difference)


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Wow, either the American market is way tougher than i thought our the companies I've been working for really know there numbers. A few of the companies I've worked for earn profits of a few million a year (union companies, don't know if that makes a difference)


On how much revenue?

P.S. I'm not saying it can't be done. But it's rare. Really rare. And those companies u just mentioned I'm guessing are old companies, not startups? Good discussion btw.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> On how much revenue?
> 
> P.S. I'm not saying it can't be done. But it's rare. Really rare. And those companies u just mentioned I'm guessing are old companies, not startups? Good discussion btw.


Yeah older companies. The ones in BC run anywhere from 50-120 guys in the busy season and anywhere from 3-50 guys in the slower times. One company (non union) subs out 99% of there work. Gives 40% to the sub, 10% of the profit to the estimator, and the owner keeps the rest. One job he pulled in over a million (before the pay outs)


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry for hijacking the thread, it was definitely not on purpose


----------



## carls (Jan 15, 2014)

Great feedback Bryce. I am glad you like it. There are a few things to tidy up I can see the Gallery in the footer is not aligned correctly so I'll fix that. License # we should deal with too. SEO is solid and will only get better. The site was initially blocked from all spiders and only made live yesterday so it will take Google a few days to see we've removed the robots.txt file and then we can submit the sitemap.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> Yeah older companies. The ones in BC run anywhere from 50-120 guys in the busy season and anywhere from 3-50 guys in the slower times. One company (non union) subs out 99% of there work. Gives 40% to the sub, 10% of the profit to the estimator, and the owner keeps the rest. One job he pulled in over a million (before the pay outs)


A quick look at the numbers of that company tells me that they are pulling less than 10% net profit if they are lucky.
Likely less than 40% Gross and if running 50-100 average painters,
the owner does not keep as much as we think. Especially with such huge turn over.
They are likely doing ok though.
Back to the nice website!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The owner definitely does not get to keep anywhere close to the rest!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

DeanV said:


> The owner definitely does not get to keep anywhere close to the rest!


Once again, we're back to that old "gross versus net" thing, aren't we?


----------

